# Luxury Owners More Likely To Accept Driverless Cars



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

*How excited are you about self-driving cars? According to one new study, your feelings about tomorrow's autonomous vehicles may depend on what you drive today.*

*The study was conducted by research firm MaritzCX, which spent much of the summer asking 12,353 vehicle owners to share their feelings about self-driving cars. Here are a few of the key findings:*

http://wwmt.com/news/auto-matters/luxury-owners-more-likely-to-let-autonomous-cars-do-the-driving









Luxury car-owners --specifically owners of Mercedes-Benz and Infiniti vehicles -- were the most excited about autonomous cars. Among that group, 27 percent said that they were "very interested" in buying a self-driving vehicle. Pictured: The Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion. (Photo courtesy of Mercedes-Benz USA)​


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Are those two guys playing footsie?

Note that luxury car owners said they wanted to* own* a self-driving vehicle. They didn't say they wanted to sit buttcheek-to-buttcheek with strangers in a rented one.

"The least interested in autonomous cars were owners of Jeep and Ram vehicles. Whether that reluctance has anything to do with the high-profile hackings of Fiat Chrysler's Uconnect software isn't clear."​
The author is an absolute moron. Ram and Jeep vehicles are used to do heavy lifting for work and for going offroad -- two things that don't jibe with robots driving. I used to take my Jeep out in the desert after a rain with my girlfriend and go mudding. It was a blast. Like this:










The thought of having a robot do that is absurd.










^^ Tell me that's the type of person who wants an autonomous driving vehicle. Let alone a person who's going to carpool in one.

"Far more intriguing is the fact that luxury car-owners--specifically owners of Mercedes-Benz and Infiniti vehicles--were the most excited about autonomous cars. Among that group, 27 percent said that they were "very interested" in buying a self-driving vehicle. (Did that have anything to do with Mercedes' recently 86ed commercial about semi-autonomous driving features in E-Class vehicles? We can't say.)"​
Yet another stupid statement. People who own those cars are _rich _and want someone (or something) else driving them around!

"Performance luxury car-owners felt differently. After Jeep and Ram owners, Porsche owners were the most sour on self-driving tech, followed by BMW owners."​
Duh because if you buy a performance vehicle you presumably enjoy driving! Who in the world paid for this analysis?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

how many would be excited about riding one of these...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Why would anyone in their right mind want to not be in control of a vehicle? I just don't understand why people would risk death.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

byrdman said:


> *How excited are you about self-driving cars? According to one new study, your feelings about tomorrow's autonomous vehicles may depend on what you drive today.*
> 
> *The study was conducted by research firm MaritzCX, which spent much of the summer asking 12,353 vehicle owners to share their feelings about self-driving cars. Here are a few of the key findings:*
> 
> ...


*Sounds like Wealthy Educated folk embrace, welcome and don't fear Technology.








*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

byrdman said:


> *How excited are you about self-driving cars? According to one new study, your feelings about tomorrow's autonomous vehicles may depend on what you drive today.*
> 
> *The study was conducted by research firm MaritzCX, which spent much of the summer asking 12,353 vehicle owners to share their feelings about self-driving cars. Here are a few of the key findings:*
> 
> ...


Im still not sure about power windows.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> how many would be excited about riding one of these...
> View attachment 65340


Lot of trunk room !
I could use it for Uber !
Those people are buying 6 foot long wheeled bags now,and taking them on flights.( these bags look like an entire human could stand up in them) I am seeing more & more of these things. A disturbing trend.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wander would all these be cute with faces? Will they also have a car company called speed Mcqueen


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lot of trunk room !
> I could use it for Uber !
> Those people are buying 6 foot long wheeled bags now,and taking them on flights.( these bags look like an entire human could stand up in them) I am seeing more & more of these things. A disturbing trend.


* vehicle size reductions have created a challenge in the transportation of former problems.









*


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Allegro Acura said:


> *Sounds like Wealthy Educated folk embrace, welcome and don't fear Technology.*


Couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic but, if not, that's an incorrect analysis. Because, according to the article, the wealthy owners of high-end performance vehicles like Porsches and BMWs (presumably M-series) are unlikely to want to buy an autonomous vehicle. For the reason I set out above: they like to drive.


----------

